

Font for code - kiechu
http://input.fontbureau.com/

======
DanielStraight
The info page provides an overview of why this is significant:

[http://input.fontbureau.com/info/](http://input.fontbureau.com/info/)

There is also a live demo on the preview page:

[http://input.fontbureau.com/preview/](http://input.fontbureau.com/preview/)

Basically it is a family of fonts (sans, serif, and mono) all designed for
code. The creator included features from monospace programming fonts
(prominent punctuation, distinct shapes on easily confused letters, etc) on
all styles. There is also a high degree of customizability from the wide range
of weights and alternate characters available.

Overall a quite impressive project. I highly recommend spending some time with
the interactive demo.

